# NSW, SWR, Sleepover & Quickie



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Got an E-mail from Grant, inviting me up for asleep over & fishing session on Sunday morning.
Loaded the car & up I went, thai sweet chilli noodles for dinner then in the swag for a 5am start.










Easy launch into some sloppy water to watch the sun come up,










The plan was to catch some livies then look for a cobia or two, well the master caught some bait, but I got one hit for a complete strike out.

So with the sun well & truly up and Grant towing some livies, I had a slight change of plans, whole dead squid on my livie rig & just cruise about. Also tied on a cd-11 rapala in bonito colors.

Then surprise surprise off goes the floating squid, tighten the drag & pull in this little chap,


















Just as I released the little fella, this old man popped his head up beside me,



















Catch up with Grant & inform him about the small dolphin fish & we decide to head out wider to 40 mtrs.

Had another hit on squid but no hook up, wound in to check the bait & the leader was very shredded for a 5 sec run, suspect some form of mackeral. 

Had no luck whatsoever out there & with the wind picking up & whitecaps starting up we headed for home.

So I avoided a donut (JUST ) unlike my fishing companion.

So a new species/PB for me from the yak, but the highlight of the day was Grant saying


> " Well you out fished me today !"


 LOL :lol:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice butterfly!
A tick is a tick.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nice dollie mate.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Good report Dan, not often you outfish the 'old boy'. Amazing the variety of fish that turn up at that place.


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

When i saw the title i couldnt wait to read on,but it was a good trip report anyway.Sunrise on the rocks is a ripper photo.


----------



## Yolo (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the report, love having pictures it really adds something. I have had a few donuts recently so I don't feel so bad when you read others are getting the same result.

Yolo


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

great photos and report, 
not many can say I caught more than the "Old man of the sea" :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

It does look a bit sloppy out there Dan.
Well done on the dolly, I always wanted to get one from the yak, shame dad wasn't around.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

gcfisho said:


> When i saw the title i couldnt wait to read on,but it was a good trip report anyway.Sunrise on the rocks is a ripper photo.


Couldn't agree more. Lucky the dolphin fish wasn't an 80 lb'er. You would have been out there for quite a while.

That photo is magic.

Trevor


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

keza said:


> shame dad wasn't around.


Yeah that's why we decided too head out further, a nice bull dollie would be awesome from the yak.

It really is a place where you never know what will show up, bring on the warm water.


----------

